# Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite



## Dragonheart (7 November 2006)

Die Seite wikipedia-download.org fordert zum Download von angeblichen Fixes gegen einen neuen W32 Blaster Wurm auf. 

NICHTS davon downloaden, es handelt sich nämlich dabei um Viren. 

Siehe dazu auch folgender CT-Artikel:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80359

Mails werden weiterhin verschickt und die Seite ist nach wie vor aktiv.


----------



## jupp11 (7 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



burkhi schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80359
> 
> Mails werden weiterhin verschickt und die Seite ist nach wie vor aktiv.


Im Heise Artikel liest sich das anders 



			
				Heise vom 01.11.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufmerksame Wikipedia-Autoren hatten den falschen Warntext und die Links im Wikipedia-Artikel über W32.Blaster sofort bemerkt und in wenigen Minuten rückgängig gemacht. Die alten Versionen waren aber weiterhin abrufbar, sodass die Mailversender darauf verlinken konnten. Erst nachdem die Wikipedia-Administratoren auf die Massenmail aufmerksam wurden, wurden die betroffenen Artikelversionen aus der Versionshistorie entfernt. Der Link aus den Mails führt jetzt nur noch zu einer Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Auch die vermeintliche Wikipedia-Downloadseite war kurze Zeit später nicht mehr erreichbar.
> ..
> Ein Sprecher der deutschen Wikipedia bestätigt den Vorfall gegenüber heise online. In Zukunft würden die Administratoren verschärft auf solche Manipulationen achten und entsprechende Artikelversionen schneller aus der Versionshistorie löschen. Ob die Wikimedia Foundation oder der Verein Wikimedia Deutschland wegen Missbrauch ihrer Marken- und Domainnamen rechtliche Schritte ergreifen werden, ist noch unklar.


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Im Heise Artikel liest sich das anders



Mag sein, aber die Seite ist weiterhin online, grade getestet.


----------



## jupp11 (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



burkhi schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber die Seite ist weiterhin online, grade getestet.


Ob die Seite online ist, ist ziemlich egal.  Virenbombenseiten gibt es unendlich  viele. 
Wichtig ist ausschließlich,  ob der Link noch in Wikipedia steht.


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ob die Seite online ist, ist ziemlich egal.  Virenbombenseiten gibt es unendlich  viele.
> Wichtig ist ausschließlich,  ob der Link noch in Wikipedia steht.



Den Link habe ich aus einer unverlangt zugesandten Mail bekommen. 
Aber wenn du meinst, das das egal ist, das ich hier auf potentielle Gefahren-Seiten hinweise, dann lass ich es in Zukunft eben.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



burkhi schrieb:


> Den Link habe ich aus einer unverlangt zugesandten Mail bekommen.


was hat das dann mit Wikipedia zu tun?

1. Irgendwelche Kriminelle "türken" eine Wikipediaseite 
2. Wikipedia wird informiert und löscht die kriminellen Links und  Eintragungen 
3. die Täuschungsdomain wikipedia-download.org mit einer obskuren  Adresse in Florida 


> Registrant Organization:Wiki*m*edia Foundation Inc.


 existiert immer noch und  leitet nach wie vor auf
eine getürkte Wikipediaseite (allerdings sofort in der Browsereingabezeile erkennbar) 
h**erv.webhostingoutsourcing.com/ mit den Downloads 

Ob jetzt die Orginalautoren der gefälschten Seite oder Trittbrettfahrer Mails mit dem
Link verschicken ist ziemlich egal.

Das eigentlich besondere war und ist die Bedrohung und Angriff über und von Wikipedia selbst,
 nicht dass es Spammails mit Virendownloadlinks gibt.
damit  könnte ich das ganze Forum vollposten


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> was hat das dann mit Wikipedia zu tun?
> 
> ...
> existiert immer noch und  leitet nach wie vor auf
> ...



Da ist ja interessant, bei mir hat er das nämlich nicht in der Browserzeile angezeigt, die Adresse hab ich aus dem Seitenquelltest entnommen. Ist da vielleicht was am Browser falsch eingestellt (FF 2.0)?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



burkhi schrieb:


> Ist da vielleicht was am Browser falsch eingestellt (FF 2.0)?


kann ich nicht beurteilen,, setze nach wie vor FF 1.5.0.8  ein, bis die gröbsten Fehler von FF 2.0  
beseitigt sind. Vielleicht bei Version 2.5. ....

Featuritis ist immer der Feind von Sicherheit.

Update: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80686


> Vergangene Woche warnten Spam-Mails vor dem Blaster-Wurm und versuchten, Wikipedias guten Ruf zur Verbreitung von Schädlingen zu nutzen. Die Wikipedia-Verantwortlichen hatten aber zügig die manipulierten Seiten bereinigt. Am gestrigen Dienstag wurde jedoch die externe Adresse, auf der schon zuvor die präparierten Downloads lagerten, mit Spam-Mails beworben. Die kriminellen Drahtzieher haben dort in der Zwischenzeit eine komplette Kopie des ursprünglichen Wikipedia-Artikels abgelegt. Eine Grafik wurde jedoch von den Wikipedia-Servern nachgeladen, woraufhin die Wikipedia-Administratoren mittels Referer-Überprüfung eine Warngrafik anstatt des Wikipedia-Logos auslieferten.
> Die gefälschte Seite ist teilweise noch erreichbar, allerdings scheinen einige Provider die DNS-Auflösung dafür zu blockieren.* Beim Ansurfen der Seite wird nun nicht mehr die eingegebene Adresse angezeigt, sondern der vollständige Hostname des Servers, auf dem die Seite lagert.* Die Wikipedianer versuchen derzeit, an die Domain zu kommen, die die Schadsoftwarebastler registriert haben


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*

@Captain Picard

Kannst du mir sagen, ob du ev. eine Extension (wenn ja, welche) für den FF einsetzt, die die Weiterleitung dann in der Adresszeile anzeigt? Denn selbst Spoofstick zeigt mir fälschlicherweise die Adresse wikipedia-download.org an.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*

Gar keine, hängt wohl vom Provider ab nicht vom Browser.  Auch der IE und Mozilla 
zeigen bei mir  die echte URL an 


> allerdings scheinen einige Provider die DNS-Auflösung dafür zu blockieren.


----------



## Dragonheart (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gar keine, hängt wohl vom Provider ab nicht vom Browser.  Auch der IE und Mozilla
> zeigen bei mir  die echte URL an



Habs grade rausbekommen, es liegt an der "NoScript" Extension, wenn diese deaktiviert ist, wird die richtige Adresse angezeigt.


----------



## stieglitz (8 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*

Diese Aktion ist weiterhin aktiv.
Heute Mittag gegen 13 h sind mehrer davon bei uns in der Firma eingegangen.
Und das besonders schlechte daran ist, dass der Spammfilter diese Mail ungestreift durchlässt.
Irgendein Empfänger wird schon draufklicken.

Man braucht inzwischen wirklich ein ganz starkes Misstrauen gegen alle Mails, um nicht darauf reinzufallen.:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Man braucht inzwischen wirklich ein ganz starkes Misstrauen gegen alle Mails, um nicht darauf reinzufallen.:wall:


Ist bei mir jetzt auch aufgeschlagen. Finde aber, dass die Spammail alles andere als 
vertrauenerweckend erscheint. 
Warum sollte mir ein wildfremder Wohltäter der Menschheit eine Mail schicken 


> Betreff: 	 Wikipedia - Alarm. Neue Variante des W32.Blasters im Umlauf. Wurm-Fix zum Download
> Von: 	 Wikipedia <Ger***@niss.org>


da brauch ich noch nicht mal den erweiterten Header zu sehn, dass das übelster Müll ist


----------



## stieglitz (9 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ist bei mir jetzt auch aufgeschlagen. Finde aber, dass die Spammail alles andere als
> vertrauenerweckend erscheint.
> Warum sollte mir ein wildfremder Wohltäter der Menschheit eine Mail schicken
> 
> da brauch ich noch nicht mal den erweiterten Header zu sehn, dass das übelster Müll ist


Ja Du, ääh, wer ist denn schon so wie Du informiert?
Wer weiss was ein Header ist? 99% nicht. 
Das geht doch so ab, huiiii hab mir grad beim Mediamarkt nen Komputer gekauft, hab jetzt Internet voll geil!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 November 2006)

*AW: Gefälschte Wikipedia-Seite*

Selbst der/das  kostenlose Spamfilter von web.de hat den Müll erkannt.  Völlige Unerfahrenheit 
und  Naivität beim  Eintritt in´s WWW kann zu bösen Überrachungen führen, wie gerade 
im Bekanntenkreis erlebt. (Eine  der Einmalabzockseiten) Wenn man aber nicht (vorher) gefragt  wird,
 kann man auch nicht warnen oder helfen, nur Schadensbegrenzung betreiben.
 VHS Kurse würden das Problem auch nicht lösen ....


----------

